# Offcial ECW Discussion Thread THE FINAL ONE!!!!!!



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

On ECW's final night, Christian will defend his ECW Championship against Ezekiel Jackson in an Extreme Rules Match. Will Captain Charisma close out ECW as its champion, or will Big Zeke finally claim the coveted title?










Unified Tag Team Champions Big Show & The Miz will have their first title defense on the last episode of ECW. Can the team of Yoshi Tatsu & Goldust do the Land of Extreme proud and sieze the titles from their opponents?



This will be the final episode of Extreme Championship Wrestling, a true end of an era. As somebody who enjoyed the original ECW and the WWE version, I want to thank everybody who has taken part in these discussion threads. Lets make sure that the letters E-C-W will never be forgotten.


Discuss.​


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

All I can say is R.I.P ECW and hopefully they put on some good performances. Doesn't really matter who wins the ECW title, let's just see some good wrestling.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, I hope this final show is a good one. Even though the WWE version turned out to be nothing like the original espically after like the first year, I have really enjoyed watching this show on Tuesday nights.

I'm hoping that they have Ezkiel Jackson winning because I think he could use it more to go down as the last ECW champion to whatever show he's gonna move too. Hopefully after this night Christian will take off whether if he gets moved to RAW or SD.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This is pretty sad 

I hope I remember to watch. I wish Dream would've waited and retired on the last episode. R.I.P. ECW, enter N-X-T.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Hopefully we will get some good wrestling from this show be sad to see ECW leave they have had some good matches throughout their time b einteresting to see N-X-T though


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I was actually happy to see ECW end but not because it isn't good but just because of the stigma that the name ECW brings.

But I feel kinda sad now the last episode is finally here.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Adios E - C - DUB


----------



## CMRebel (Dec 17, 2009)

i hope that the ECW Title will be still active on the WWE Roster in some way. The WWE spent alot of money on that belt, i hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

CMRebel said:


> i hope that the ECW Title will be still active on the WWE Roster in some way. The WWE spent alot of money on that belt, i hate to see it go to waste.


They could unify it with a title in a way similar to the Undisputed Title(before the single WWE title belt was introduced) or the Unified Tag Titles.


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Last ECW show? This was the last ECW show!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6rPtV4vYiM

As an ECW fan Im glad to see it go. It went downhill shortly after the first ppv.


----------



## DarkRacoonV1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope Christian wins and I'm very sure ShowMiz is going to win, either way, should be a good last episode!


----------



## totalstranga (Feb 16, 2007)

wouldn't it be awesome if RVD showed up like he did last year at WM? I would totally mark out for him. you know, I wonder if any originals will show, that would be the best

anyway, R.I.P. ECW, and I hope Christian loses tonight


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

It's finally here, part of me is glad the letters ECW can finally RIP. But on the other hand, it is gonna be sooo weird not saying I got ECW to watch tonight, for the past few years I have finally learned to come to know Tuesday as more than just garbage night or the second day of school/work hell. Hopefully NXT is just as good and is not some Tough Enough show but rather another incarnation of the young stars playground like the WWECW was.

Tonight should be very fun and I look foreard to the two championship matches, I do not see Yoshi and Goldy winning like I did before since Show-Miz lost last night and already have their own theme and whatnot. The Extreme Rules main event will be good to watch, wouldnt mind if Zeke was the final champ either


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I hate to see the ECW family breaking apart, but on the other hand I am also looking forward to the show tonight. It will be most interesting to follow the careers of everyone from the current ECW roster and seeing what the future holds for them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally, Christian on a show people actually WATCH. So long ECW.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Iam gonna miss ECW, you could always count on this show for quality

TT_TT


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Would be just like Vince to have Christian lose tonight so that he cant go down as the final ECW champion, not that it means much.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The age of WWEECW:Some of my favorite matches.*

_Kevin Thorn VS Stevie Richards 8/28/07_


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

my favorite WWECW moment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClpY0J3hbo4


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Phantom said:


> *The age of WWEECW:Some of my favorite matches.*
> 
> _Kevin Thorn VS Stevie Richards 8/28/07_


i miss those days. alas their gone.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

perro said:


> my favorite WWECW moment
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClpY0J3hbo4


Lmao, I loved that!  Punk/Chavo was an excellent rivalry.

This might be the best TV Main Event from ECW on Syfy. And it fits into this discussion thread for tonight's main event 

_New Breed VS The ECW Originals - Extreme Rules Match_


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Phantom said:


> Lmao, I loved that!  Punk/Chavo was an excellent rivalry.
> 
> This might be the best TV Main Event from ECW on Syfy. And it fits into this discussion thread for tonight's main event
> 
> _New Breed VS The ECW Originals - Extreme Rules Match_


I remember that match, pretty awesome. I also loved the match between Morrison and Punk for the belt, the pop that punk got when he won just add more to the match.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0b2keWBS7k&feature=related


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Punk and Morrison had so many great matches on ECW 

I also have a list of matches that I will always remember from ECW on Syfy:

Rob Van Dam VS Kurt Angle
Rated rKo VS Rob Van Dam and Kurt Angle
Rob Van Dam VS Hardcore Holly - The Extreme Rules Match Where Holly split open his back.
New Breed VS ECW Originals - Extreme Rules
The Punk/Morrison Trilogy
The Thorn/Richards Matches
Big Show (c) VS Ric Flair - Extreme Rules Match
Rob Van Dam (c) VS Big Show- Special Refereeaul Heyman
Christian (c) VS Tommy Dreamer - Extreme Rules Match
Tyson Kidd VS Evan Bourne
Christian (c) VS Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I expect to see Christian retain the title and celebrate with the fans at the end of the show.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

RIP WWECW, kinda sad to see WWE's most consistent show of the past year or two go. Hopefully we get a great show tonight and N-X-T keeps the ball rolling.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

iam hoping some of the nxt guys show up tonight


----------



## adricule6 (Feb 6, 2008)

Goodbye ECW. The original one was awesome, this one, not so much... but still loved it. 

R.I.P. ECW


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

perro said:


> my favorite WWECW moment
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClpY0J3hbo4


Yep, that was a good one.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Good Bye, ECW. Hope we'll get to see a good show.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

R.I.P. ECW, alot of good moments!

Tonight's show should be great.


----------



## zzap (Aug 21, 2004)

Im hoping ECW goes out on a high tonight with what could be a great extreme rules match. Christian deserves to be the last WWECW champ imo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wooo can't wait for this show, should be good.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Add Shelton to the main event. It would madwe things even more interesting.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP ECW hopefully this will be a good finale


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TT_TT here we go


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Goodbye ECW :sad: Many have bashed it but there've been some great moments along the way.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I love how the WWE doesn't achknowledge that ECW died in 2001.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The last episode of ECW ever isn't even live. How lame.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, for once I'm actually gonna watch ECW.

And Shomiz's mix up theme is horribad.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Cast of NXT" Guess they're serious about the reality show thing...dammit that ShowMiz music sucks


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Welp....here we go...last ever ECW people...got my boy Miz on here kicking things off...yessir.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Miz is helping open the final episode of the C show. I can't find any thing more than fitting.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who actually really likes the Show-Miz entrance music? Much moreso than JeriShow's actually.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

doctorj89 said:


> Am I the only one who actually really likes the Show-Miz entrance music? Much moreso than JeriShow's actually.


Naw...Im with you. Unfortunately we're two of the very very few haha.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Yoshi & the Classic ECW Shirt!


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

doctorj89 said:


> Am I the only one who actually really likes the Show-Miz entrance music? Much moreso than JeriShow's actually.


Yep, you're all alone.

Cuz like I said a page ago, Shomiz's mix up theme is horribad.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh come on Yoshi you have to be a go getter. Throw the shirt into the crowd like Cena. Nobody is gonna care about you if you put the shirt down in the corner.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow I can't believe this is the last episode of ECW. ECW has had a lot of ups and downs over the years. Two of my favorite wrestlers got their starts on this show though (CM Punk and The Miz) and they shined on this show during their time on it.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> Am I the only one who actually really likes the Show-Miz entrance music? Much moreso than JeriShow's actually.


people on here just like to hate on everything. I personally think its ok, nowhere near as bad as others are making it out to be.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yoshi's kicks suck


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

ECW died in 2006 but it finally gets to rest in peace now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, you can tell that Goldust is going to take the pin.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Yoshi has one hell of a roaring elbow


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LOL at the Miz. "Is this your hero? Is this your hero? Huh?"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*WEEEELLLLL...AWWWWESSOOOMMMME!* ShowMiz retains and I'm a happy camper


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

"Bizarre is beautiful when you're Golddust" ... thank you Byron Saxton.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> LOL at the Miz. "Is this your hero? Is this your hero? Huh?"


Miz vs. Yoshi Tatsu and put the United States title on the line.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Miz vs. Yoshi Tatsu and put the United States title on the line.


^This


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Miz vs. Yoshi Tatsu and put the United States title on the line.


Yes, that would be a very good match.

The Big Show seems to be having a lot of fun tagging with Big Show.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Miz vs. Yoshi Tatsu and put the United States title on the line.


Agreed.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I love Angel/Gabriel's Pedo face


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JERICHO AND HARDY ARE BURIED.....

I'm crying >>;


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

"Woo woo woo"? What the fuck?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

What are Jericho and Matt Hardy gonna be doing exactly?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> JERICHO AND HARDY ARE BURIED.....


... really?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> JERICHO AND HARDY ARE BURIED.....
> 
> I'm crying >>;



how???

do you even understand what this show is going to be?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Basically they will be busy mentoring one member of NXT.... >> iono if that means no more time for smackdown and stuff.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> What are Jericho and Matt Hardy gonna be doing exactly?


Training them


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Am I the only one that notices that Zack Ryder has some weird looking man boobs? The baby oil he uses makes them look funny.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

I assume this Rookie/Pro pairing thing means Jericho and Hardy will be "mentoring" the "rookies" in backstage segments and come out to the ring with them and that's probably about it.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Basically they will be busy mentoring one member of NXT.... >> iono if that means no more time for smackdown and stuff.


I highly doubt they'd sideline one of the top 2 heels in the company, in Jericho, and someone who is super-mega-over, in Hardy. I assume they're still gonna be on SD!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> JERICHO AND HARDY ARE BURIED.....
> 
> I'm crying >>;


 seriously?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> Basically they will be busy mentoring one member of NXT.... >> iono if that means no more time for smackdown and stuff.



umm no..i highly doubt this..dont know how you figure that..they will be in the same spots on there shows as they are now and nothing will change because of this show which every direction jericho is suppose to go in on sd is the same direction he will go regardless

same for anyone doing this


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yes, that would be a very good match.
> 
> *The Big Show* seems to be having a lot of fun tagging with *Big Show*.


lol wut?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> JERICHO AND HARDY ARE BURIED.....
> 
> I'm crying >>;


......


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> JERICHO AND HARDY ARE BURIED.....
> 
> I'm crying >>;


Which would you prefer? Hardy mentoring FCW champion Justin Angel or teaming with Khali.

Anyway, why don't we wait until the show airs before bashing it


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, Really.

Yes, Seriously.

Blah blah blah.

NXT is an hour-long show, after all, rounding only around 8 rookies with 8 mentors... i have no idea how that'll mix with the pros' scheduling.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

can't wait for nxt 

but the song sounds gay


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> Yes, Really.
> 
> Yes, Seriously.
> 
> ...



it wont affect it at all..you will see how the show is


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Abraham for Raw GM!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

LMAO the last episode and they just now move the Abe WAshington show set to the ring.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Basically they will be busy mentoring one member of NXT.... >> iono if that means no more time for smackdown and stuff.


How is that possible with Wrestlemania right around the corner and Jericho feuding with Edge? Matt Hardy and MVP you could be right but it's probably just gonna be mentoring like what Taz did in tough enough. It gets ratings up. Do people really wanna see a show with just young guys and nobody else.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a feeling Abe will become a GM for RAW if they ever end the celebrity host gig.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> but the song sounds gay


What mature word choice -_-

More importantly maybe ECW being gone will mean that I don't have to ever hear Tony Atlas laugh again ... ever.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> it wont affect it at all..you will see how the show is


Well, I'm skeptical. I don't say buried a lot, so tbh if I say it, I'm dead serious. I'm not liking the current way it /sounds/ right now.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Watch this segement take up half the show like it normally does.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I will miss tony's laugh.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG Rosa=orgasm. I will miss her so much on ECW... She was like the diva of the show for a while.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> What mature word choice -_-


I kind of agree with him. It's really gay for a wrestling show. It sounds like it should be on some teen girl drama on the CW network.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Is it finished?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL at tony dancing to shelton's theme


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Abraham Washington is a douchebag and Tony Atlas is annoying the hell out of me right now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I kind of agree. It's really gay for a wrestling show. It sounds like it should be on some teen girl drama on the CW network.


any thing not dripping in testosterone is bad and girlly,


grrr iam gonna go work out now


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> I will miss tony's laugh.


so will i.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Just horrible.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

FUCK YEAH! It's Shelton!

To SD! please.

Oh shit, it's Lance Ranger.

And some VR Troopers....great.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Abe doing the robot


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Tony Atlas and his laugh are giving me diabetes.

Stfu already


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i love archer


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Those two douchebags are calling THEM boring?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

perro said:


> any thing not dripping in testosterone is bad and girlly,
> 
> 
> grrr iam gonna go work out now


Yeah. Does it get me pumped up for the show? No. This is wrestling and like I said it's not CW girl issues teen drama.

Now that I look at it WWE has kind of became that. Fuck CW for ruining the product.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Baretta speaks the truth


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i miss vance on tna with that rock star gimmick.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

did they get new music again?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Please Kozlov, kill Abe and then knock Atlas the hell out.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Koslov smile is creppy.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Know what I love? Someone trying to cut a promo in a different language.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Boy did Tarver get shafted.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I really think Kozlov still has a chance to be big... >> iono why


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

archer is pretty damn good on the mic

and of course barreta is good on the mic himself


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

So basically they just threw everyone who doesn't have a match tonight besides Ryder into that segment lol.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Micheal just got buried by having Carlito as his mentor.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Carlito! I'm kinda excited to see him actually do something.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So we got Lance Ranger, 2 of the VR Troopers AND Nikolai Volkoff all in the same ring!? With Shelton as the black cherry on top!?

This episode rocks!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That was the best thing Kozlov has done in a while. He has kind of became somewhat of a loser since going to ECW.

Vince really loves big men. I haven't seen one small guy yet. Hopefully Kaval and Daniel Bryan go straight to Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I am praying that they don't stick Danielson with some hack who can barely wrestle...Regal would be a good choice i think.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> Micheal just got buried by having Carlito as his mentor.


Come on man. That's just not cool. [/pun]


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't know why but Kozlov just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ryanm1058123 said:


> I don't know why but Kozlov just doesn't do anything for me.


Because he sucks?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> archer is pretty damn good on the mic


ive been saying this since he cut his first promo


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

peep show > abriham washington show.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Goddammit these commercials are making me hungry. I have nothing to eat in the fridge.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

New School Fire said:


> I am praying that they don't stick Danielson with some hack who can barely wrestle...Regal would be a good choice i think.


He's much less of a "rookie" than any of the other guys really are, I think. I hope they move him straight to Raw or SD! and don't waste his time on NXT.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> Because he sucks?


Its true. Ezekiel, Christian, and Regal (suprisingly our main event) are the only guys that are really worth watching on ECW nowadays.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Miz with Dragon?


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Miz and Danielson... AWESOME


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh no The Miz is getting buried. LOL just kidding.

I guess Danielson and Miz getting paired up could lead to a feud when he gets moved up to the main roster.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bryan FTW


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> He's much less of a "rookie" than any of the other guys really are, I think. I hope they move him straight to Raw or SD! and don't waste his time on NXT.


Well I'll shut my mouth for a while.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

The Miz to mentor The American Dragon!!!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Miz mentoring Danielson is alright I guess. 

They should have Punk mentor Kaval and have him join the SES after the show...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

interesting pair.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Danielson with Miz? Odd choice, should've been Regal


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL @ Miz mentoring Danielson (rofl)


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Miz with Danielson o_o


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Oh no The Miz is getting buried. LOL just kidding.


more like danielson is, look at the ball and chain he is with.

MIZ is AWEFUL!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

no ec video on ecw


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I think that Danielson and Miz should switch places.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bryan Daniel? That's a gay name for Danielson.

And Danielson should be the mentor of The Miz. The Miz could learn a lot more from Brian than Brian could learn from Miz.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone surprised they are somewhat mentioning their history. WWE basically just said Danielson is the most experienced without mentioning ROH.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> Danielson with Miz? Odd choice, should've been Regal


Hopefully Miz can bring some charisma out of danielson I mean Daniel Bryan.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha I love it. What a great pairing. Put him with an up and coming RAW star whos getting a big push right now. Great for Danielson.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

For as much experience as Danielson has, you'd think it'd be the other way around, lol.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Goatlord said:


> LOL @ Miz mentoring Danielson (rofl)


I know right. Hopefully he mentors his mic skills and character and doesn't try to re teach him how to have a 5 star match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> Miz mentoring Danielson is alright I guess.
> 
> They should have Punk mentor Kaval and have him join the SES after the show...


that would be awesome.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Goatlord said:


> LOL @ Miz mentoring Danielson (rofl)


i know, it should be the other way around.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love this Elimination Chamber promo, and boy do I miss JR.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> Hopefully Miz can bring some charisma out of danielson I mean Daniel Bryan.


Fair point, Miz' greatest strength is Danielson's biggest weakness so it could work


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

who is beside orton on the EC ad?


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> Hopefully Miz can bring some charisma out of danielson I mean Daniel Bryan.


It was either Miz or Jericho.

PS Is Justin Gabriel the same as Justin Angel? I just tuned in and didn't see the graphic.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Miz w/Dragon could work if Miz is the lazy mentor and they show that Dragon needs mentoring the least.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Heath Slater FTW. :side:


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, I think that Danielson and Miz should switch places.


This. And Slater kind of looks like a woman.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Christian and Slater could be good, don't know too much about the guy though.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Christin and slater should be good.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Christian Mentoring the next


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

tjstaff said:


> It was either Miz or Jericho.
> 
> PS Is Justin Gabriel the same as Justin Angel? I just tuned in and didn't see the graphic.


Yeah, same guy.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

slater is gonna blow your mind

especially when he humps the ring post


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at the champ...my boy is the truth...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

doctorj89 said:


> This. And Slater kind of looks like a woman.


an ugly woman


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> Christian and Slater could be good, don't know too much about the guy though.


Christian and Slater...Christian Slater >.>


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> Christian and Slater could be good, don't know too much about the guy though.


hes like edge when edge was entertaining


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

do you know if NXT will be on global, i am interested. (I am a Danielson mark)


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey look Christians talking about Pyro.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Christian is telling Pyro to Shut the fuck up i love it


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Christian loved ECW.

Suck on that you haters.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh shit Christian addressing the IWC. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Give this man the world title.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Christian just buried the IWC's claims of him being demoted.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm not catching ECW right now.

With the posts above it seems like Cage is mentoring someone, does that mean he's not being traded to either Red or Blue brands?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dug2356 said:


> Hey look Christians talking about Pyro.


This.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

if edge and christian combined their seed, it'd be heath slater


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Peeps?

WTF Christian.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Christian FTW!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ECW!

ECW!

ECW!

ECW!

ECW!

ECW!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Somehow, I think those ECDub chants were put in there.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

perro said:


> Christian is telling Pyro to Shut the fuck up i love it


LMAO. I was thinking the same thing during that boring. I'm not sure if Pryo heard that but it was directed towards him and a lot of these other idiots on this forum.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rated R™ said:


> I'm not catching ECW right now.
> 
> With the posts above it seems like Cage is mentoring someone, does that mean he's not being traded to either Red or Blue brands?


Each rookie is being paired with a veteran, Christian is still going to be a free agent.


----------



## walkoff2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Pyro, comments?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rated R™ said:


> I'm not catching ECW right now.
> 
> With the posts above it seems like Cage is mentoring someone, does that mean he's not being traded to either Red or Blue brands?


The Miz and Jericho are also mentoring people. They are using popular wrestlers to get the ratings for the show up. Remember it is in the process of being filmed so it won't get in the way of their time on raw and smackdown.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

perro said:


> Christian is telling Pyro to Shut the fuck up i love it





dug2356 said:


> Hey look Christians talking about Pyro.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Heath Slater = Star.

Why? I don't know, lol. I'm just speaking from the gut here


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro will probably say that it was just a scripted promo and that Christian "doesn't really feel that way."

Good on Christian for "burying" the IWC on that one. He really has done some great stuff on this show, and it's going to propel him into a great future.


----------



## LarryZbyszko (Nov 5, 2009)

Christian... how is going from being unemployed for 5 years to WWECW a downgrade????


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Loving how Christian buries all the guys who think he was the one getting buried. Awesome promo and very nice crowd reactions.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rated R™ said:


> I'm not catching ECW right now.
> 
> With the posts above it seems like Cage is mentoring someone, does that mean he's not being traded to either Red or Blue brands?


no he can still go to Raw/Smackdown


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

THAT MAN LOOKS LIKE A LION


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

DAMN! I was really hoping for Kaval there, oh well, at least he is mentoring someone...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

thegreatone15 said:


> LMAO. I was thinking the same thing during that boring. I'm not sure if Pryo heard that but it was directed towards him and a lot of these other idiots on this forum.


So people having different opinions is idiotic? 

I'm sorry. It's just the whole "IWC sucks" arguement is getting old. You cannot say the IWC is idiotic or sucks if your a part of it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Darren Young. Hey cool hair do..... NOT.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Here's hoping we get a good match on the last ECW. I loved Zeke/Christian at the Rumble so I think they can top it with an Extreme Rules match.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

CM Punk is mentoring Crash Bandicoot!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Punk and Young = epic win!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Punk with Darren Young? Only seen him once but he doesn't seem like a natural fit.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

What did you expect him to say, 'all the people who said I was demoted was right'? 

Of course he deserves better and was demoted. I'm not sure why anyone would say otherwise


----------



## LarryZbyszko (Nov 5, 2009)

John Cena sing Ezekial's theme?


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

What is the name of the song in the NXT promo?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

peepaholic said:


> Punk with Darren Young? Only seen him once but he doesn't seem like a natural fit.


He will save him.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If I never have to listen to this ring announcer again I think I may have found something good about this being the last ECW...


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

EvoLution™ said:


> Pyro will probably say that it was just a scripted promo and that Christian "doesn't really feel that way."
> 
> Good on Christian for "burying" the IWC on that one. He really has done some great stuff on this show, and it's going to propel him into a great future.


I have been waiting for Christian to say something like that for a while now. Maybe some of these idiots can shut up about his time being on ECW being wasted.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pandemic™ said:


> Somehow, I think those ECDub chants were put in there.


yeah i think so to. Many of the old ECW fans probably watching TNA or UFC.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

EvoLution™;8057920 said:


> Pyro will probably say that it was just a scripted promo and that Christian "doesn't really feel that way."
> 
> Good on Christian for "burying" the IWC on that one. He really has done some great stuff on this show, and it's going to propel him into a great future.


If your posting on these forums, you are a part of the IWC as well.

So in essence, your saying that Christian was burrying you as well. Great job.

I need to make a "shut the fuck up about the IWC" rant.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Darren Young. Hey cool hair do..... NOT.


don't worry it will get shaved soon.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Boss P said:


> What did you expect him to say, 'all the people who said I was demoted was right'?
> 
> Of course he deserves better and was demoted. I'm not sure why anyone would say otherwise


cause he wasent


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Darren Young and Punk = EPIC WIN but will he have his head shaved as CM Punks official Inauguration.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Christian's time on ECW has helped him a lot more than it has hurt him. By the way how long has Christian been feuding with Jackson and Regal for? It seems like he has been feuding with them forever.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> He will save him.


This. And he'll cut that shit hairdo. Win-win!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Zack Ryder interferance! I'm loving this.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

TIFFANY!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SPEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

What a fucking spear!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

What the hell?! 

Tiffany got a feisty side to her!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

DDAAAYYYUMMM, Tiffany! lol


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

TIFFANY #1


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

tiffany supafly??


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

what is it with the iwc and hating any one that stands out


Holy shit Tiffany!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep Rosa on my screen she gives me an orgasm. :sex:sex:sex


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I've mentioned this on the forum before but Darren Young looks like a blacked up Zack Ryder


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

run in city...

ughhhhhh please no commercials.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that was an awesome spear!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Classic Hardcore Match Style! Multiple Run Ins!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Keep Rosa on my screen she gives me an orgasm. :sex:sex:sex


How old are you, dude?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I bet Tiffany goes to Smackdown as a Diva who helps out Mickie.


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

OK that was the coolest thing Tiffany has ever done


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Why must they always go to a commercial after a big moment?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, it's Goldberg...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pandemic™ said:


> So in essence, your saying that Christian was burrying you as well. Great job.


Yeah, I know I'm part of the IWC. And I know that despite my opinion, the popular opinion of the "IWC" was what he addressed. So yeah, he buried the IWC, and I don't give a fuck if that includes me, because I agree with him and I've been saying it ever since he came to ECW. Literally since day 1.

On an unrelated note, FUCKING SPEAR BY TIFFANY! That was awesome.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

perro said:


> cause he wasent


Technically, no...he wasn't 'demoted', he came from another company. But somebody with his upside being on ECW in the first place is underpushing. He deserved better.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did they announce who Hennig and Dibiase are paired with?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The interference came too early on in the match.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

a spear like that woulda knocked down The Undertaker


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Maybe Regal is mentoring someone and he'll interfere in the match, not likely though...


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

This match needs more Mick Foley.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Boss P said:


> Technically, no...he wasn't 'demoted', he came from another company. But somebody with his upside being on ECW in the first place is underpushing. He deserved better.


no he didn't he left the company, he had to earn his spot back

he should be thank full that they gave him such a great opportunity to do so which i bet he is


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> Did they announce who Hennig and Dibiase are paired with?


they won't be bret sucks more that ted and that is saying a lot, and i think they are keeping henning on FCW.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL that must have hurt.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

korndogg123 said:


> Did they announce who Hennig and Dibiase are paired with?


thankfully they wont be on this season


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

TABLE!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

OW damn shit like that makes me love big Zeke


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

this is great for a hardcore match. not my prefered style but still good.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ZEEEKEEE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Zeke is the final ECW champ? Really?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

wait what? Zeke wins? WHAT?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

good match


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

So what, Ezekiel's the champ for one night? What the hell happens with the title?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, Zeke won....i wasn't expecting that. But I guess he at least has something to brag about on the mic on whatever show he ends up on.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Not this way dammit. That match was short as shit.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ezekiel!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That's fucking dumb


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh fuck off :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Smart booking, Christian doesn't need the title and it's good that he can put a young guy over and give Zeke some momentum now that he has to fend for himself on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I can just here it now: "he got buried"

NO!!!! he put someone over, there's a difference.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you christian for giving a young guy the rub


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Yay, Vince found one last way just to just piss off all the ECW and Christian fans.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This is just bullshit and I knew it was gonna happen...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So are we going to be seeing Jackson carry that around like DiBiase carries the Million Dollar Championship since the ECW Title will no longer be an active title?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Time to start 1000 threads about this.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

korndogg123 said:


> So what, Ezekiel's the champ for one night? What the hell happens with the title?


Michael Hayes takes it from Zeke and laughs at him.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Vince heard his promo and made a last minuite change to the match just to piss of the IWC.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

black history month-ecw champ-zeke


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> *Not this way dammit*. That match was short as shit.


michael cole??


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

No Kaval this season, but that leaves some good for the next one.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

And the crowd goes wild for Big Zeke's win yaayyyyy


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Fucking David Otunga ... I'm marking hardcore! (I may or may not have watched him on I Love New York)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

no kaval?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

fpalm that guy who's married to the actress is actually in the company and going on the show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm sure Paul is thrilled with how they ended ECW.


R.I.P. ECW


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> So are we going to be seeing Jackson carry that around like DiBiase carries the Million Dollar Championship since the ECW Title will no longer be an active title?


that would be a great way to get him heat


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats to Big Zeke. Maybe if he got the title months ago, ratings would have increased and ECW would still be on the air. instead they stuck with Christian (and his inability to get ratings past a 1.0) and it led to the closing of a brand. Hope Ezekiel gets a better deal wherever he goes next. Ezekiel deserves it.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Man, I bet Pyro is ecstatic right now... oh wait, I forgot he doesn't watch ECW.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> fpalm that guy who's married to the actress is actually in the company and going on the show.


Haha no offence, but out of context that is the most vaguely worded sentence of all time.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Why are so many of you shocked and surprised that Zeke won. He needed this more then Christian. He can use this as a stepping stone to whatever show he gets moved to.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, ECW, it's been real.

RIP


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Azuran said:


> Man, I bet Pyro is ecstatic right now... oh wait, I forgot he doesn't watch ECW.



how can a christian mark as big as him NOT watch ecw, hypocrit...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

You guys have got to be fucking kidding me.

You complain for months and months that Christian needs to lose the ECW Title. He loses it and now you're complaining? You have GOT to be fucking kidding me. Don't even tell me you spent months and months bitching just turn around and bitch about this.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> I can just here it now: "he got buried"
> 
> NO!!!! he put someone over, there's a difference.


Pretty much.

I would've liked to have seen Christian use the "Final ECW Champion" in history thing to give him momentum, but he proved on Raw that he's pretty much going to be over no matter what, so might as well give Zeke something to roll with when he moves up, and the nature of the finish (and the whole match, with run-ins from Zack and Rosa) protected Christian pretty well.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

[email protected] J-Hud's husband being on NXT


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Christian got buried as they say LOL


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

EvoLution™;8058061 said:


> You guys have got to be fucking kidding me.
> 
> You complain for months and months that Christian needs to lose the ECW Title. He loses it and now you're complaining? You have GOT to be fucking kidding me. Don't even tell me you spent months and months bitching just turn around and bitch about this.


Typical IWC reaction. Nothing new here.

If he wins a World title one of these days, people will still complain.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WWE.com says that the ECW Title is retired, so we won't be seeing Zeke with the belt anymore. It'll be a springboard to a spot on one of the main shows though, being able to tout him as the last ECW champ.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

The even was in Kansas City. I knew I had a huge test tomorrow so I decided not to go, even though this was the last ECW and Christian is one of my favorites..glad I skipped..


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> You guys have got to be fucking kidding me.
> 
> You complain for months and months that Christian needs to lose the ECW Title. He loses it and now you're complaining? You have GOT to be fucking kidding me. Don't even tell me you spent months and months bitching just turn around and bitch about this.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

sterling said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> I would've liked to have seen Christian use the "Final ECW Champion" in history thing to give him momentum, but he proved on Raw that he's pretty much going to be over no matter what, so might as well give Zeke something to roll with when he moves up, and the nature of the finish (and the whole match, with run-ins from Zack and Rosa) protected Christian pretty well.


good point, i mean, there were two inferences so that didn't ruin christian's credibility , but it would have made more sense to have zeke win the title at the rumble instead of tonight, everyone wanted christian to lose the title at the rumble but that didn't happen so everyone just assume he was going to be the last ecw champion ever but then this happens and zeke is the final one, kinda screwed up.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

great show lol at abe show great match and zeke nxt looks great


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

EvoLution™ said:


> You guys have got to be fucking kidding me.
> 
> You complain for months and months that Christian needs to lose the ECW Title. He loses it and now you're complaining? You have GOT to be fucking kidding me. Don't even tell me you spent months and months bitching just turn around and bitch about this.


Yeah man it really is sad how some of these people on here are. They complained everytime the guy retained the title. When he finally loses it they still complain. What difference would it have made if he won the match tonight. He can at least say he had the title for pretty much a whole year and was the longest reigning WWECW champion of all time. Zeke need the win more because he can use this to look credible on whatever show he moves too.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, ECW is offically gone not but not forgotten.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Again, if someones not complaining about the wrestling show, then they are complaining about how the IWC complains about the wrestling show.

ECW was good tonight with the bit of chaos that it had and Christian losing made all the sense in the world to give momentum on someone who needs it more, Jackson. Big Zeke is promising as a big guy. Tiffany running out and spearing Rosa was moment of the night in my opinion.

By the way, Heath Slater reminds me of a young Triple H for some reason and i'm not saying that as a bad thing. Looking forward to NXT next week.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Shivaki said:


> Again, if someones not complaining about the wrestling show, then they are complaining about how the IWC complains about the wrestling show.
> 
> ECW was good tonight with the bit of chaos that it had and Christian losing made all the sense in the world to give momentum on someone who needs it more, Jackson. Big Zeke is promising as a big guy. Tiffany running out and spearing Rosa was moment of the night in my opinion.
> 
> By the way, Heath Slater reminds me of a young Triple H for some reason and i'm not saying that as a bad thing. Looking forward to NXT next week.


Slater really is more of a young Edge


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*ECW! ECW! ECW! ECW! ECW!*

Thank you for the memories ECW!

Now Que The Music

ECW - Leave The Memories Alone


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, ECW is offically gone not but not forgotten.


No kidding I just saw it


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, ECW is offically gone not but not forgotten.


R.I.P. "ECW"...2006-2010

Long live Extreme Championship Wrestling...1992-2001

Why do I have a feeling this post is gonna piss people off?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Boss P said:


> R.I.P. "ECW" 1992- 2010


Fixed


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

perro said:


> I am an absolute jerk who loves to troll.


Fixed.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

perro said:


> Fixed


Ah yes...ECW was awesome from 2001 to 2005...oh wait...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

You both knew the point perro was trying to make. And quite frankly, he's right.

Gonna miss the show for sure. So long, my favorite wrestling show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A Random Person said:


> how can a christian mark as big as him NOT watch ecw, hypocrit...


There's nothing hypocritical about it, I won't waste time watching a brand that doesn't have star power. I have always said this. Mark for a wrestler or no mark.

I don't care that Christian didn't keep the ECW title, since I've wanted it to drop it, but he should've dropped it at the Royal Rumble. It is kinda shitty that since the title is retired, and Vince let him as the champion go THIS far, he wouldn't let him be the last champion on the last day even though he was still stuck in the title scene anyway, but I guess this shows what Vince thinks of Christian, which is, as I've always said, nothing.

Now please, put him on SmackDown! and have him win MITB, for the sanity of non-stupid wrestling fans everywhere.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont get it. Are they actually keeping the ECW Title around?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

EvoLution™;8058220 said:


> You both knew the point perro was trying to make. And quite frankly, he's right.


If the point he was trying to make is that it's the same company, quite frankly, he's wrong.

'ECW' was a nice C-show brought to you by World Wrestling Entertainment, not a wrestling company. And it certainly wasn't a northeastern independent that changed the business forever.

I just think it's important to preserve wrestling industry.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

> - The reason Ezekiel Jackson won the title is because Vince McMahon wanted Jackson to have momentum as he will be heading to the Smackdown brand. There was a thought of Christian retaining, to give the crowd a happy ending, but that was shot down.


 -411 Wrestling


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wait ezekiel jackson is heading to smackdown? i though he was going to raw, o god, that means both christian and jackson will both be on smackdown, they both were the top of the food chain by the time ecw was dead, it would have made sense to leave it at that and made them both go their separate ways to different brands.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Zeke to Smackdown? Why do I have the feeling that Kane will take the IC Title from Drew only to see him lose it to Zeke at Mania?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So I guess Zeke having momentum was more important than Christian having it. The sad thing is, Jackson probably has a better chance of winning the world title than Christian does.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> So I guess Zeke having momentum was more important than Christian having it. The sad thing is, Jackson probably has a better chance of winning the world title than Christian does.


Indeed. Zeke has the physique Vince likes and with Regal as his manager it could happen sooner than later.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> So I guess Zeke having momentum was more important than Christian having it. The sad thing is, Jackson probably has a better chance of winning the world title than Christian does.


I wouldnt worry too much. Christian will probably win MITB. I mean who else is there left to win MITB. I would have said Kofi but these days he is just a jobber.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> So I guess Zeke having momentum was more important than Christian having it. The sad thing is, Jackson probably has a better chance of winning the world title than Christian does.


Christian, was the longest reigning ECW champion, and was the real heart and soul of ecw, he has all the momentum he needs


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Boss P said:


> If the point he was trying to make is that it's the same company, quite frankly, he's wrong.


No, the point he was trying to make was that it was a good product no matter what incarnation it was. And on that count, he's most certainly right. The new version of ECW consistently had some of the best wrestling on television, period.


Pyro™ said:


> So I guess Zeke having momentum was more important than Christian having it.


Christian doesn't NEED the momentum. Zeke does.

Since ECW's ending and all the superstars are going to either major brand, giving Zeke momentum was an extremely smart move. If he just shows up without credentials, what is he? Some big black guy that couldn't register a major victory? Or "the last-ever ECW Champion"? Think about it. 

Meanwhile, Christian is already Christian. He was the longest running champion in WWE, the longest reigning ECW Champion in WWE history, a guy that established himself as a force on RAW against Sheamus, and a guy who lost the ECW Championship due to distraction. Christian doesn't need the momentum of being the last-ever ECW Champion. He's already stacked with credibility as it were.

It's absolutely a smart move on all counts. Christian will be fine, and Zeke's career has been saved.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Michael Hayes takes it from Zeke and laughs at him.


 :lmao :lmao :lmao if its true Jackson's is going to Smackdown, he better be ready for the gorilla ***** jokes from Hayes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

V1 Dante said:


> I wouldnt worry too much. Christian will probably win MITB. I mean who else is there left to win MITB. I would have said Kofi but these days he is just a jobber.


Drew is clearly winning it. Christian, much as he deserves it isn't getting near a world title.



> Christian doesn't NEED the momentum. Zeke does.


After he proved he couldn't beat the midcard WWE Champion who's never had a credible victory, he could use all the momentum he can get. I wouldn't use the phrase "stacked with credibility". Midcard credibility maybe, that'll get you nowhere.

Whatever though, I'm satisfied for the moment, until he shows up on Raw, where he'll assuredly be murdered, as opposed to SmackDown! where he'll at least be in a Rey Mysterio type role.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Drew is clearly winning it. Christian, much as he deserves it isn't getting near a world title.


remember when every one thoght christian would win it last year?

or mvp the year befor?

any oen could win the MITB


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone certainly cannot win this year. Just Drew, and that will be proven, even if it's doubted. He's unstoppable. 

Christian isn't Triple H endorsed, nor does he have the push to support it.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

That was a so-so show for a show that will not be on the air anymore. Christian losing the belt really didn't matter but it clearly didn't any sense either. Sure Zeke gets "momentum" but it isn't that much. I guess he can say he beat the longest reigning ECW champion and held the belt for 2 hours. 


Now I really wanna see what happens now with christian. I was saying a while ago he would go to Raw and he could make an impact if they actually give him a chance (which they probably won't because it's Raw). Another person I'm interested in is Zack Ryder. Where he will go will be interesting but will probably be hard for him to start a decent feud considering the talent holding the secondary belts. 

The free agency market angle should go good heading into wrestlemania.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Anyone certainly cannot win this year. Just Drew, and that will be proven, even if it's doubted. He's unstoppable.
> 
> Christian isn't Triple H endorsed, nor does he have the push to support it.


Correct me if i'm wrom but didn't you say kofi would win the rumble? And that didn't happen, anything can happen between now and Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Correct me if i'm wrom but didn't you say kofi would win the rumble? And that didn't happen, anything can happen between now and Wrestlemania.


Triple H won't stop Drew's push like Orton did to Kofi. The only way Drew won't win is if he's injured.

Christian should win, but come on.....Christian? It's ridiculous to believe that.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Anyone certainly cannot win this year. Just Drew, and that will be proven, even if it's doubted. He's unstoppable.
> 
> Christian isn't Triple H endorsed, nor does he have the push to support it.


ok i am right on the for front on the HHH is an Egotistical monster club of thinking but Drew is in no way wining it if he still has the belt

also what if Sheamus is in it too

what if vince says screw it iam giving it to morrison


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> ok i am right on the for front on the HHH is an Egotistical monster club of thinking but Drew is in no way wining it if he still has the belt
> 
> also what if Sheamus is in it too
> 
> what if vince says screw it iam giving it to morrison


Why not? RVD carried MITB and the IC title at the same time. Besides, he's defending the belt against Kane. He won't have it.

What if Sheamus is in it? He just HAD a run, and he's established. He's not even a remote threat.

If Vince was giving it to Morrison, he wouldn't have been depushed to the length he has been. Every MITB winner in history has had some momentum, he's hit rock bottom.

The only way anyone's a threat to Drew is if the WWE contemplates the retarded idea of giving Punk a hat trick. I don't believe they'll stoop to that.....level.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Why not? RVD carried MITB and the IC title at the same time. Besides, he's defending the belt against Kane. He won't have it.
> 
> What if Sheamus is in it? He just HAD a run, and he's established. He's not even a remote threat.
> 
> If Vince was giving it to Morrison, he wouldn't have been depushed to the length he has been. Every MITB winner in history has had some momentum, he's hit rock bottom.


wrestelmania isn't this sunday, thei is still a ton of time to give him momentum

and punk didn't have that much momentum ether time he won it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> wrestelmania isn't this sunday, thei is still a ton of time to give him momentum
> 
> and punk didn't have that much momentum ether time he won it


Yeah, Punk didn't have a lot of momentum the first time because he wasn't supposed to win it, Jeff was, then he got his dumb ass suspended. It was supposed to be him, and he had TONS of momentum. The previous winners all had momentum.

The second time, Punk had a fair bit of momentum, he came off a run with the IC title. The only reason he didn't appear to have much was because everything was centered around Christian.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, Punk didn't have a lot of momentum the first time because he wasn't supposed to win it, Jeff was, then he got his dumb ass suspended. It was supposed to be him, and he had TONS of momentum. The previous winners all had momentum.
> 
> The second time, Punk had a fair bit of momentum, he came off a run with the IC title. The only reason he didn't appear to have much was because everything was centered around Christian.


you see it dosent take a whole lot of momentum

morrison [and christian] both got decent chances of wining it

so dose kofi

hell they could put it on the miz just so he can brag about how much gold and awesome he has


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> *you see it dosent take a whole lot of momentum*
> 
> morrison [and christian] both got decent chances of wining it
> 
> ...


To hell it doesn't. The first 4 winners were all the clear winners based on the things that were going on, except that when the 4'th came, Jeff got suspended so they had to change it. The 5'th one was the only one that was slightly unpredictable, but Christian had just returned and MVP's convict record fucks up where he can tour, so they had to give it to someone else.

Honestly, Drew is winning. It could NOT be more clear, the WWE has laid it out front and center. I wish I could brag about being right on WrestleMania night, but to be honest, I won't want to because Christian will be screwed again out of his only legitimate opportunity to become a world champion, and it's more sad than anything that a talent of his calibur recieves no compensation and respect for his work by this company.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

twitter from Jericho


> IAmJericho - Goodbye WWECW. But as those of us who were there
> know, ECW really died in 99.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

perro said:


> you see it dosent take a whole lot of momentum
> 
> morrison [and christian] both got decent chances of wining it
> 
> ...


Morrison has zero shot at winning the case this year, ZERO. Christian, while I'd love to see him as the WWE or World champ, won't win I just don't see it in the cards.

Though I do have to disagree with Pyro, I don't think it's a clear cut victory for McIntyre just yet as I can see Miz winning it as well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Guess I have to put it in perspective for morons and complainers. Heyman's ECW and McMahon's ECW are not the same thing. McMahon's ECW was simply using the brand name because he had the power to do so, and shitting over the ECW name with a concept that wasn't necessarily a bad idea at all. It just shouldn't of been used under the ECW name. With that said, when you consider what ECW is really about, and what McMahon's concept was under ECW, there were many times when the show was unwatchable. While there were other times when it was the best show out of the three during some weeks. 

I'm glad they finally got rid of it. It was a long time coming. Now they can focus on more the two main brands and focus on developing stars on a bigger stage. They should of cut out a 3rd show complete for cost saving measures, but who knows how big WWE's budget it. 

Next step:cutting down PPVs.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> twitter from Jericho


I completely agree with the next world heavyweight champion.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> twitter from Jericho


 didnt it die in 2001?



Mr.Styles said:


> *Morrison has zero shot at winning the case this year*, ZERO. Christian, while I'd love to see him as the WWE or World champ, won't win I just don't see it in the cards.
> 
> Though I do have to disagree with Pyro, I don't think it's a clear cut victory for McIntyre just yet as I can see Miz winning it as well.


based on?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr.Styles said:


> Though I do have to disagree with Pyro, I don't think it's a clear cut victory for McIntyre just yet as I can see Miz winning it as well.


He's winning next year, he has too many belts at once and even if he drops all of them, he'll have held too many in too short a time. It'll be too much, they won't go for him just yet.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't see McIntyre winning it. Dude just isn't over enough.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> I can't see McIntyre winning it. Dude just isn't over enough.


theirs that too, even the first time punk won it ihe was over as fuck


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I can't see McIntyre winning it. Dude just isn't over enough.


Yeah, like that stopped Sheamus.  (And no, the argument isn't about whether he's or not he's over NOW)

Triple H wants him on top, he's gonna be on top.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

I dunno the way their building him up right now just seems to me that he is getting Money in the Bank this year.

A victory over DX, the TV time he's gotten over the last few months, the mic time, he's really become one of the stars on RAW, which is hard to do when the show is always based around DX, Orton and Cena so for him to really stick out makes me think its his year.

HOWEVER, as big of a Miz fan as I am (have been since 2004 when he was on Tough Enough, so no I am not hoping on his banwagon because he's the cool thing right now), I'd rather see a face win it, and go the RVD route of things.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, like that stopped Sheamus.  (And no, the argument isn't about whether he's or not he's over NOW)
> 
> Triple H wants him on top, he's gonna be on top.


Yeah basically. I don't see anyone else winning MITB other than McIntyre. Maybe guys like Ryder, Shelton, Swagger, and Bourne might be in the match, but they really have no chance of winning really. 

Miz won't win because he probably won't even be in it. Ted and Cody are a possibility but they are stuck in there own little feud with orton and they have no build up by themselves except Ted got a little rub by getting into the chamber match itself (which doesn't mean shit anyways). Kofi COULD win but not likely after all the matches he has had with botches here and there (even though there not big botches, there still botches), and the fact orton told him to fuck off with his recent push.

Drew has the go ahead from the guy who is basically running the show (Triple H), and that means he's ready to take the next step, and that is to win MITB. If he wins it, he might use it quickly to start a quick feud with Edge after he wins the belt at WM. That could make for a decent showing.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Quite a good show. Good Bye, ECW and Hello, NXT.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro™;8058424 said:


> Triple H won't stop Drew's push like Orton did to Kofi. The only way Drew won't win is if he's injured.


you don't know that. But I can see Drew winning MITB.

And nice spear from Tiffany, she looked good (way better than Rosa). McIntyre is one lucky dude


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

Russian Standard FTW., fuunny and enjoyable show. I will miss this show.

@few ups
Lol Kofi push stoped but he still in EC match, what an punishment .


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Honestly, Drew is winning. It could NOT be more clear, the WWE has laid it out front and center.


First of all, although this has nothing to do with what I just quoted, you believe the dirt sheets WAY too much. My goodness, you'll use any bait they give you as long as it supports an argument.

And honestly, McIntyre isn't doing much on SmackDown!. He's doing about as much as Kingston is doing right now, except with a title. Then again that doesn't really work, since Kingston is actually in a main event match and McIntyre is fighting... Kane? Also, interesting that you said he won't have the IC Title come MITB time, because he's facing Kane. I thought you said he was "unstoppable"?

I'm going to LOL incredibly hard if McIntyre doesn't even qualify for the match.

Momentum-wise, the top candidate right now is Christian. THAT is incredibly clear. Coming in second would be Kingston. After that, there's the slight-yet-not-believable possibility of Morrison, and pretty much no one else has a chance unless they go with a shock victory, which I don't see happening.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Jerichos twitter:



> Goodbye WWECW. But as those of us who were there know, ECW really died in 99.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Good show IMO. 

I'm a huge Miz mark, but his face annoys me and he spends most of his matches getting his ass kicked. :side:

Christian/Zeke was good for the time it got and I'm not surprised Zeke ended up winning, let alone being the last known ECW champ in history. Have to say though, reading a report like that of how Vince shot down the idea of giving that credential to Christian is making me wonder where his future stands now that ECW is gone. Then again, Christian doesn't need that under his belt and they're obviously high on Zeke and want him looking strong heading to Smackdown.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Vovi said:


> Russian Standard FTW., fuunny and enjoyable show. I will miss this show.
> 
> @few ups
> *Lol Kofi push stoped but he still in EC match, what an punishment* .


Well who else is gonna be in there? He's basically a filler. And how many matches has he won since his push was stopped? None. If you actually think he's gonna be much of a factor in there then you're sadly mistaken. Everyone else won their matches cleanly and he was the only one to get in on a fluke win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> First of all, although this has nothing to do with what I just quoted, you believe the dirt sheets WAY too much. My goodness, you'll use any bait they give you as long as it supports an argument.


I believe the dirt sheets when the evidence for them being right is overwhelming. 



> And honestly, McIntyre isn't doing much on SmackDown!. He's doing about as much as Kingston is doing right now, except with a title. Then again that doesn't really work, since Kingston is actually in a main event match and McIntyre is fighting... Kane?


Kingston lost clean to Ted Dibiase, qualified for the EC because Big Show punched the referee and hasn't had any momentum for weeks. Mcintyre is undefeated, and what he's doing isn't so important as how he's going about doing it. I suppose you'll just ignore the fact that his push mirror's Sheamus's, where he was doing "nothing", before he won his title shot.



> Also, interesting that you said he won't have the IC Title come MITB time, because he's facing Kane. I thought you said he was "unstoppable"?


I'm talking about the fact that he's afforded the luxury of a push that isn't going to stop. He loses to Kane, he moves on to something bigger, he wins the MITB, he moves on to something bigger, etc. 



> I'm going to LOL incredibly hard if McIntyre doesn't even qualify for the match.


So will I. I don't know if you realize this or not, but I don't actually WANT him in the match.



> Momentum-wise, the top candidate right now is Christian. THAT is incredibly clear.


In 2 weeks Christian has lost to 2 people that have zero star power and he's done nothing on a major brand to build himself up. How is he a top candidate? Oh, it's because you WANT him to be the top candidate.....right. It's always what you want, never what you should think.



> Coming in second would be Kingston. After that, there's the slight-yet-not-believable possibility of Morrison, and pretty much no one else has a chance unless they go with a shock victory, which I don't see happening.


I would've believed Kingston a month ago, now they've taken away too much of his momentum. Do you think that's how you build somebody for a world title shot? Take away their credibility? I certainly don't. You think Morrison has more of a chance than Mcintyre even after he's become Mcintyre's personal jobber and hasn't had a big win since before Bragging Rights?


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Momentum-wise, the top candidate right now is Christian. THAT is incredibly clear. Coming in second would be Kingston. After that, there's the slight-yet-not-believable possibility of Morrison, and pretty much no one else has a chance unless they go with a shock victory, which I don't see happening.


Hold up, what the fuck has Morrison done in the past few months to even warrant winning Money in the Bank? Lose to Miz at Bragging Right? Lose to Team Miz at Survivor Series? Lose to Miz at Tribute to the Troops? Lose to McIntyre every time they have fought? Hurt his ankle in the storyline so he can't work through the pain? Be made to look weak because so many others who have legitimately hurt themselves serious continued the match i.e Austin, HBK, Triple H, Orton, Cena among others.

So what has Morrison done to have a "slight-yet-not-believable" chance? Better yet before he beat Kane and McIntyre to get into the Chamber when was his last singles victory?

It's a three legged horse race for Money in the Bank between Miz, McIntyre and Christian, Christian is the long shot though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

McIntyre and Miz are the two favorites for Money in the Bank this year, judging by the momentum they have, but at the same time, they could easily not be in the match due to having midcard gold (and it's possible Miz may be in a tag team match at 'Mania).

I'd say this is the most wide open Money in the Bank yet, or at least since WM24's post-Hardy suspension, when pretty much nobody knew except MVP was probably the favorite by a significant margin. 

McIntyre could realistically win it; Miz could realistically win it; Kofi could realistically win it, _if_ WWE lets him win a match or two again between now and WrestleMania; Morrison could realistically win it, _if_ WWE runs a kind of Cinderella "comeback" storyline with his injury that could revive his character; Christian could realistically win it, _if_ the people who matter and make all the decisions somehow change their perspective on him between now and WrestleMania (hey, maybe Christian's reading, "How to Make Friends and Influence People," or perhaps he can carry Triple H's luggage at the airport or something); and, as utterly bizarre as it may sound, I'd say Jack Swagger could, perhaps, _conceivably_ win it if Vince gets into a weird mood and says, "Let's use this thing to GIVE someone momentum for a change!" I don't know, WWE's been throwing some curveballs lately, and Vince took the same route with Sheamus, except in his case it was giving him the WWE Title. 

Shelton Benjamin's legacy will be, "The Money in the Bank Jobber."


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> So will I. I don't know if you realize this or not, but I don't actually WANT him in the match.


Trust me, I know. Everything about your opinion makes sure to take extreme pessimism into account. Whenever I see a post from you these days, other than once in a blue moon, I know you're just being negative. So it doesn't surprise me at all.


> Kingston lost clean to Ted Dibiase, qualified for the EC because Big Show punched the referee and hasn't had any momentum for weeks. Mcintyre is undefeated, and what he's doing isn't so important as how he's going about doing it. I suppose you'll just ignore the fact that his push mirror's Sheamus's, where he was doing "nothing", before he won his title shot.


And how is it that even with a bit of lost momentum, Kingston is still more relevant than McIntyre? It's called making a name for yourself, and McIntyre hasn't stepped up as much as Kingston has. Kingston has put himself in a golden position where he can be at any level at any time. He can lose twice in a row to Orton, and then nearly beat John Cena in a triple threat that also had Orton in it. He can lose that match due to interference, and then the next week get the pinfall in a tag match INSTEAD OF top babyface John Cena. He can lose to DiBiase on RAW, and it wouldn't be a stretch to see him pin DiBiase in the chamber in the midst of an amazing showing, which I wouldn't be surprised to see him have.

McIntyre? He's holding onto his credibility because he has a title. That's pretty much it.


> I would've believed Kingston a month ago, now they've taken away too much of his momentum. Do you think that's how you build somebody for a world title shot? Take away their credibility? I certainly don't.


Kingston has hardly lost credibility. And last time I checked, weren't we talking about a MITB, and not a World Title shot? Last time I checked, the build for the World Title shot REALLY started after the briefcase was won. Kingston could literally not wrestle a single match between the night after Elimination Chamber and WrestleMania, and him winning the MITB still wouldn't be a shock to anyone. Not only because of where he's put himself as a superstar, but also because of how these things seem to work.


> You think Morrison has more of a chance than Mcintyre even after he's become Mcintyre's personal jobber and hasn't had a big win since before Bragging Rights?





Mr.Styles said:


> Hold up, what the fuck has Morrison done in the past few months to even warrant winning Money in the Bank?


I'm pretty sure I clearly said a "slight-yet-not-believable" chance. Shouldn't the words "not believable" register in any way with you? As in, I don't *believe* he'll win it? Because I don't. But anyone who denies that there's a slight possibility is kidding themselves. I don't think he will win it, I don't think he should win it, and I don't want him to win it. But he's a relevant character, he's got a DVD out, and he's not a current champion. Even with that, he may not seem like a likely choice, but booking plans can change overnight. I'm just saying.


> In 2 weeks Christian has lost to 2 people that have zero star power and he's done nothing on a major brand to build himself up. How is he a top candidate? Oh, it's because you WANT him to be the top candidate.....right. It's always what you want, never what you should think.


Someone who's taking a dig at me for supposed clouded judgment really should be looking in the mirror. You're completely 100% delusional if you think Sheamus has no star power. He's the WWE Champion and has been for what, 3 months now? Here's the thing: Sheamus has more star power than AJ Styles. FACT. You know why? Because he's the fucking WWE Champion. It comes with the territory. Just because you don't like him doesn't mean he has no star power.

And Ezekiel Jackson was a distraction victory to begin with, and a necessary move to make sure both men could head off strong into their post-ECW futures. That was the right call. I don't see what warrants a complaint.

So considering Christian is more credible than Kingston, certainly more credible than McIntyre, and light years in front of Morrison, then I'd say yes, that makes him a top candidate.

And while we're talking about clouded judgment, I don't think you or I can honestly say that I'd prefer Christian over Kingston. Either one of them takes it and I'm happy, because they're both at a place where they can move into the main event anyways.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

So any ratings for the matches on the show?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Christian will win MITB. He should have won last year lol That crowd was crazy for him and this year will be no different.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Midcard credibility maybe, that'll get you nowhere.


Unless you're Sheamus.

Just saying.


----------



## thefutureindustry (Nov 23, 2008)

It's good that Zeke won, he needs it more than Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8061214 said:


> Trust me, I know. Everything about your opinion makes sure to take extreme pessimism into account. Whenever I see a post from you these days, other than once in a blue moon, I know you're just being negative. So it doesn't surprise me at all.


Not my decision, I don't like it anymore than you do, but WWE forces it out of me. All I ask is the simplest thing in the world and they WON'T carry it out, give one of the best entertainers in recent wrestling history the world title. I'm not asking for some John Cena overpush, I don't care if it's for a month, 2 weeks, just do it. Not carrying out such a simple request, and pushing everybody else on the planet including guys who have less than a year in the company jeopardizes the product. It sucks the fun out of it. Give him a title reign and I'll be happy. Vince isn't going to go out of business like he seems to think if he entrusts the world title to Christian for 4 weeks.



> And how is it that even with a bit of lost momentum, Kingston is still more relevant than McIntyre? It's called making a name for yourself, and McIntyre hasn't stepped up as much as Kingston has. Kingston has put himself in a golden position where he can be at any level at any time. He can lose twice in a row to Orton, and then nearly beat John Cena in a triple threat that also had Orton in it. He can lose that match due to interference, and then the next week get the pinfall in a tag match INSTEAD OF top babyface John Cena. He can lose to DiBiase on RAW, and it wouldn't be a stretch to see him pin DiBiase in the chamber in the midst of an amazing showing, which I wouldn't be surprised to see him have.
> 
> McIntyre? He's holding onto his credibility because he has a title. That's pretty much it.


He hasn't lost a bit of momentum, he's lost it all. He doesn't look like a winner anymore, he gets silence every time the crowd sees him. It's beyond belief to me to see how the crowd reacted to him then and how they do now. A couple months ago he had enough momentum to main event WM, now it'd be a stretch to see him main event The Bash. Mcintyre may not be over, but he didn't LOSE his reaction, he just hasn't got it yet. That is a huge strike on Kofi's record I would think, even though it is their fault, not his. I'm sure Vince would see MITB as an excellent way to get Mcintyre over, especially since he's inevitably gonna put the belt on him soon anyway. Mcintyre may not have stepped up as much as Kingston, but Christian has stepped up far more than Shea.....you see where I'm going with this. 



> Kingston has hardly lost credibility. And last time I checked, weren't we talking about a MITB, and not a World Title shot? Last time I checked, the build for the World Title shot REALLY started after the briefcase was won. Kingston could literally not wrestle a single match between the night after Elimination Chamber and WrestleMania, and him winning the MITB still wouldn't be a shock to anyone. Not only because of where he's put himself as a superstar, but also because of how these things seem to work.


Definately wasn't that way with Kennedy and Jeff. They were 100% built up to win it. I can't remember so much about Edge's win, but if memory serves me right, he was built well for it too. RVD was blatantly obvious because of the ECW stuff, so the only real shocker wins were CM Punk's. 1 where he wasn't supposed to win it and the other because a return took away his attention.

Oh yeah, and I think it would shock people if Kingston won MITB without competing between Elimination Chamber and WrestleMania, since, he.....kinda has to qualify for it. 



> I'm pretty sure I clearly said a "slight-yet-not-believable" chance. Shouldn't the words "not believable" register in any way with you? As in, I don't *believe* he'll win it? Because I don't. But anyone who denies that there's a slight possibility is kidding themselves. I don't think he will win it, I don't think he should win it, and I don't want him to win it. But he's a relevant character, he's got a DVD out, and he's not a current champion. Even with that, he may not seem like a likely choice, but booking plans can change overnight. I'm just saying.


I know you don't think he'll win but you seem to give him more chance than Mcintyre who you're completely (or seem to be, at least) writing off as a MITB candidate, which I just don't understand.

Either way, whether Kofi wins or Mcintyre wins or Morrison wins, or, hell.....even if JBL returns and wins (who, remember, I'm an absolutely huge, huge, huge mark for), it makes zero difference to me. There is *1* acceptable pick to win this match.



> Someone who's taking a dig at me for supposed clouded judgment really should be looking in the mirror. You're completely 100% delusional if you think Sheamus has no star power. He's the WWE Champion and has been for what, 3 months now? Here's the thing: Sheamus has more star power than AJ Styles. FACT. You know why? Because he's the fucking WWE Champion. It comes with the territory. Just because you don't like him doesn't mean he has no star power.


Please tell me what AJ Styles has to do with this discussion. I didn't bring him or TNA up. Of course Sheamus is bigger than him, so is.....Serena. That's what happens when you're in the WWE, it doesn't mean you have star power.

Sheamus has been WWE Champion for 3 months, ok. Had they made it look like they HAD a champion in that time, I would be agreeing with you. I love how every time I have an argument with you, every single time, and I bring up a fact, it's because "I don't like them", as if I'm just making things up about them that NO ONE else has noticed. Yeah, good call. Nobody but me noticed that Sheamus is a total unknown that came and won the title out of nowhere and the WWE has done nothing to further his reign. I should really do that to you whenever you bash Miz, any point you have on him seems to be "just because you don't like him". I don't like Jeff Hardy either, even far less in fact, but have you ever heard me say he's not a star? No? Maybe that's because he IS one. Sheamus is not. It's not because I don't like him...I don't like a lot of wrestlers, in case you didn't realize that. I don't question their starpower because they have it. This guy just came out of nowhere and won the WWE title and hasn't done a noteworthy thing with it. The only thing special about his run is that he's the only guy from that country to win the title. Great, it's a historic achievement for them. What else is there? No clean wins, no PRIOR name value, even if you want to argue it's there now, no record of stellar matches within the WWE itself (had to include that so you don't bring up FCW). All he is is.....some guy holding the title. If he wins the Elimination Chamber, then FINE, he's a star. I'm not gonna deny it if he gets that far, because then, he'll have done something to establish his name, and I'll recognize that. Do you see how that works? It's very simple. Do something to earn your status, and you'll have your status. Right now, he's just some random guy who inexplicably happens to be carrying the most prestigious championship in the history of wrestling. 



> And Ezekiel Jackson was a distraction victory to begin with, and a necessary move to make sure both men could head off strong into their post-ECW futures. That was the right call. I don't see what warrants a complaint.


Aside from him losing for 2 straight weeks, making him look bad when he goes to another brand? The fact that Vince wouldn't let him close the show as ECW champion. It's a shitty thing to do. Now I'm not disputing that Zeke should've won, it should've happened at the Royal Rumble, then Christian should've jumped to SmackDown! right there, and Jackson carried the title for the last few weeks, but to let the guy who's carried the show take the belt THIS far, right to the very, very end and then have him lose, it's terrible. You can say Zeke needed to be the last ECW champion, I know you said that earlier....fine. So give it to him at the PPV when it means even more. Don't make Christian drag that fucking thing around right until the very, very end of ECW where it's going to be retired, and THEN have him lose it, when losing it doesn't mean anything since it's gone after that night.



> So considering Christian is more credible than Kingston, certainly more credible than McIntyre, and light years in front of Morrison, then I'd say yes, that makes him a top candidate.
> 
> And while we're talking about clouded judgment, I don't think you or I can honestly say that I'd prefer Christian over Kingston. Either one of them takes it and I'm happy, because they're both at a place where they can move into the main event anyways.


If THIS is true about Kingston:



EvoLution™ said:


> Kingston has put himself in a golden position where he can be at any level at any time. He can lose twice in a row to Orton, and then nearly beat John Cena in a triple threat that also had Orton in it. He can lose that match due to interference, and then the next week get the pinfall in a tag match INSTEAD OF top babyface John Cena. He can lose to DiBiase on RAW, and it wouldn't be a stretch to see him pin DiBiase in the chamber in the midst of an amazing showing, which I wouldn't be surprised to see him have.


Then Christian DAMN SURE better win MITB, because that does NOT describe him. He's a total mid carder and he absolutely needs MITB to get his rightful world title reign. Desperately needs it.

And frankly, I don't know why you'd be happy with Kingston winning instead of Christian. Kofi isn't a near decade long WWE veteran who's been struggling for years and years and years to be given 1 opportunity to carry the world title. He has ample time, and frankly, even though he does certain things relatively well, he is at least 10 levels lower than Christian in all important areas.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anybody else notice that Rosas Spanish is horrible? She mispronounced a few words too.


----------

